# Stuffed fungus on my Jimmy!



## fwismoker (Jul 22, 2014)

P1020757.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 22, 2014






Here's the stuffing and the cook













P1020750.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 22, 2014


















P1020752.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 22, 2014


















P1020754.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 22, 2014


















P1020755.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 22, 2014


















P1020756.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 22, 2014






Thanks for looking....It was a painless cook!


----------



## disco (Jul 22, 2014)

The filling looks good but I have never seen the attraction of mushrooms. Nothing bad, just nothing good. So, send me the filling!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 22, 2014)

I LOVE fungus anyway you can cook or not cook it.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 22, 2014)

Disco thinks he can have my stuffing without my fungus?


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks great I will take shrooms any way I can get them.You must of been home alone I see you only cooked enough for 1 person hahahahah

Dan


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 22, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> Looks great I will take shrooms any way I can get them.You must of been home alone I see you only cooked enough for 1 person hahahahah
> 
> Dan


I know the dang things are like popcorn!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Doing more next time!!! lol


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 22, 2014)

Awesome job Keith !  That looks great & like Adam.... I'd take mushrooms anyway possible !  :drool  However, fungus on your Jimmy.... May need to get that checked out !  :icon_lol:


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 22, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome job Keith !  That looks great & like Adam.... I'd take mushrooms anyway possible !  :drool  However, fungus on your Jimmy.... May need to get that checked out !  :icon_lol:



That's funny right there.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 22, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome job Keith ! That looks great & like Adam.... I'd take mushrooms anyway possible !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, thanks Justin!   The way i look at it if i use my Jimmy more often it'll be up for the challenge!     I've used my BP and mini way too much compared to my Jimmy. )))))


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 22, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> LOL, thanks Justin!   The way i look at it if i use my Jimmy more often it'll be up for the challenge!     I've used my BP and mini way too much compared to my Jimmy. )))))



Glad ya get my humor Keith !  Again, nice job !  :2thumbs:   :biggrin:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 22, 2014)

What kind of shrooms are them Keith & what all is in your stuffing ?   Dang do them look good !


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 23, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> What kind of shrooms are them Keith & what all is in your stuffing ? Dang do them look good !




I used portobello but made them basically like the video and cooked in the Jimmy. It was good, I might change things up next time.  I'm thinking of spraying the insides with parkay or adding a little butter before the stuffing and maybe some minced sauteed onions in the stuffing.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 24, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> I used portobello but made them basically like the video and cooked in the Jimmy. It was good, I might change things up next time.  I'm thinking of spraying the insides with parkay or adding a little butter before the stuffing and maybe some minced sauteed onions in the stuffing.



Thanks for the info man !  Thumbs Up


----------

